# Kaufberatung für Tintenstrahldrucker



## DrFloyd (6. Juni 2004)

Ich überlege mir einen Tintenstrahdrucker zuzulegen, in der PReisklasse bis 200€.
Könnt ihr mir da ein Modell empfehlen. Ich will damit Fotos, aber auch Typo ausdrucken.
Ich suche also nach einer Art "allround"- Drucker.


----------



## Mc_Fly_B (10. Juni 2004)

Moin DrFloyd,

könnte Dir schon ein paar empfehlen, frage mich nur, inwieweit Du damit Fotos ausdrucken willst? Semi-/Profesioneller Fotodruck oder "halbwegs" vernünftige Resultate auf DIN A4 bzw. Normalpapier?

MfG
Mc Fly


----------

